# How Many 750ml Bottles Do You Drink Per Week?



## Chopper (May 30, 2009)

How many 750ml bottles do you drink per week? If you drink different size bottles, do your best to convert to 750ml equivalent.


----------



## Chopper (May 30, 2009)

3 or less for me (actually 2).


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2009)

Here we go thru 2-3 bottles a DAY !





BTW FYI I just counted 90+ CASES full not including whats on my wine racks or whats fermenting (15 carboys)


----------



## vcasey (May 31, 2009)

1 to 2 bottles a week. Yeah I know light weight, but everything does get a chance to age.


----------



## gaudet (May 31, 2009)

Three or less for now..... But thats always subject to change.


----------



## Joanie (May 31, 2009)

I think I average 1 glass a month!


----------



## rrawhide (May 31, 2009)

joan


did you stutter? or is this really true? You are a gold medel and label making Queen so please - - - -


rrawhide


----------



## hannabarn (May 31, 2009)

We do about 3 per week (wife & me)


----------



## cindyjo (May 31, 2009)

I have cut back drastically as I am on Jenny Craig right now and have found that any alcohol really slows down the weight loss. But when I was drinking more regularly it was 1-2 bottles a week. BTW I have lost 14 lbs so I am almost at my halfway point, I want to loose 30


----------



## Joanie (May 31, 2009)

rrawhide said:


> joan
> 
> 
> did you stutter? or is this really true? You are a gold medal and label making Queen so please - - - -
> ...



Nope, no stuttering. It's the truth. Isn't that strange?

_*CindyJo!!!!*_ You rock!! Excellent work! You should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## vcasey (May 31, 2009)

Congratulations CindyJo on your loss



. I have had to cut back also but I make sure I include wine in my daily calories. I've been using sparkpeople.com and have lost 38 lbs. 
VC


----------



## cindyjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words and support. I am very happy with my loss.


----------



## Underboss (Jun 12, 2009)

Wife and I go through about 5 bottles each a week. I lost 105lbs 3 years ago. Didn't cut back on wine but started watching what I ate and started working out. I went from 250 to 145. It took me about 13 months. 3 years later I'm still at 150lbs. Don't know if I could give up my wine with dinner.


----------



## JimCook (Jun 12, 2009)

Heck, why wait - drink wine while you workout! You'll probably have more fun while you exercise, too.






- Jim


----------



## Underboss (Jun 12, 2009)

Did younot know thatscientific studieshave foundnew strains that can help maximize the potential for the ultimate workout? If you have 1 glass of wine (red or white) before your workout and 2 just after;your body burns twice as much fat and calories. It provides you with more energy during your workout and leaves you feeling more vibrant. It was a very interesting article that I think was published in the American Medical Journal last month.


----------



## JimCook (Jun 12, 2009)

I have to confess, I was only half joking in my post. I frequently have wine after a workout and often offer my clients tastes as well. They consider it a perk of doing business with me. 


Most importantly with anything fitness - find out what works for you and stick with it. 


I'll toast a glass to you, Underboss, when next I quaff the vino.


- Jim


----------



## Underboss (Jun 12, 2009)

LOL...I was okay kidding as well. Please don't drink andworkout. You would most likely end up hurting yourself.


----------



## pizz65 (Jun 13, 2009)

take it easy Joan....


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Jun 13, 2009)

In the winter I am good for 3 a week; however, I don't drink but 1 or 2 a month during the Summer.


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2009)

I see FOUR voted as saying they drink over 5 bottles a week. We go through more than twice that much. How many do the other 3 drink?


----------



## Joanie (Jun 14, 2009)

pizz65 said:


> take it easy Joan....



Does it count that I gave away 10 bottles on Friday?


----------



## pizz65 (Jun 14, 2009)

for you yes, Joan


----------



## Joanie (Jun 14, 2009)

Phew!


----------



## Brent2489 (Jul 16, 2009)

I guess it might be bad to say that my wife and I drink 2-3 bottles per day?!?!

Never realized how much we drank until I started making wine and had to clean all the labels off the bottles!!!!;-)


----------



## Tom (Jul 16, 2009)

2-3 a day would be what me my wife and daughter drink a day.

Yes I make alot 200 gallons a year. Gotta keep it legal..


----------



## Winefarmer1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Never drank a bottle in my 67 years on earth. Undoubtedly at a disadvantage in tasting wine. The last two months I have tasted more wine than in all years I have lived. The 32 gallons that are brewing have plenty of volunteer tasters, however. My daughter is anxiously awaiting the results as is my wife. My score on the first batch of cranberry chianti Breezin was 9 greats out of 10 tasters and that was within a two weeks of bottling with no bulk aging. One taster said she prefered her wine much dryer.


----------



## LindseyGrapes1 (Jul 29, 2009)

We posted 4-5 per week but that's between the two of us.


----------



## ratflinger (Nov 24, 2009)

Wife is from Europe &amp; she grew up drinking wine. We always have wine in the afternoon &amp; for dinner. I don't always drink wine with her, but still have the enjoyment of watching her enjoy our hobby.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm with Joan. I love making wine and it's a treat to have a glass, but I don't drink very often. Then I find myself looking at all of the gallons of wine and beer in my basement and I think... I need to have a party or something... (maybe a wine tasting? ask people to bring cheese to match a certain wine...)... hmmm...


----------



## gjensen1962 (Nov 24, 2009)

I was hoping that by making my own wine I could afford to drink more than two or three bottles a week.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 24, 2009)

2-3 a week usually centered around the weekends. Always with dinner. For some reason I fell in love with the Wine/Food combination and never have cared much for drinking wine just to drink wine or any other type of alcohol for that matter.


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2009)

Brewgrrrl said:


> I'm with Joan. I love making wine and it's a treat to have a glass, but I don't drink very often. Then I find myself looking at all of the gallons of wine and beer in my basement and I think... I need to have a party or something... (maybe a wine tasting? ask people to bring cheese to match a certain wine...)... hmmm...


PARTY ??
Just ask and I'm sure many will come to "TASTE" your wine and beer. LOL !


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 24, 2009)

I think Tom's got the idea. "Ask and ye shall receive" Party at Brewgrrrl's!


----------



## ArdenS (Feb 3, 2010)

4 oz / day of red wine; that comes out to approximately one 750 ml bottle / week.


----------



## robie (Feb 3, 2010)

My wife and I drink 4 to 5 bottles per week. We always have a glass with dinner and some more afterward.

During the NFL playoffs we have had friends over. Our friends are all wine drinkers. During such times, you can forget about 4 to 5 bottles per week.


----------



## MamaJ (Mar 16, 2010)

Four to five bottles a week - that's for two of us.


----------



## Chris_A (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll have to put us in the 4-5 a week category as well, sometimes more and some times less. I really enjoy it most after dinner when the little tyke is in bed, relaxing with a good book and a glass of wine.


----------



## Mharris335 (Apr 7, 2010)

We drink way to much wine, we about 10 bottles a week. But if the kids are in sports then we are better at 4 bottles a week.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 15, 2011)

My wife and I are probably in the "more than five" category. (Sometines it is so bad, we place some of our empty bottles in the neighbors' re-cycling bins!) These are not vintage wines, but store bought, good price, passable tasting. I have some very good stuffin the cellar for special occasions, mostly Italians like Brunello di Montalcino, Vino Nobile diMontepulciano and somegood Chiantis.I still have about 10 bottles of a wine I made in Rochester about 16 years ago. Believe it or not it is a white from Delaware grapes. We use it mostly for cooking (it tastes like a dry sherry) but I have been playing around with a bottle here an there, adding sweetness and acid just for fun.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 15, 2011)

Chris_A said:


> I'll have to put us in the 4-5 a week category as well, sometimes more and some times less. I really enjoy it most after dinner when the little tyke is in bed, relaxing with a good book and a glass of wine.






I just reread this.................


so it is better after dinner, while the little tyke is in bed relaxing with a book and a glass of wine........................ hmmmmmmmmmmm


What is that little guy going to be doing when he gets all grown up?


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2011)

We are good for 2+ bottles a day here


----------



## clawrence111 (Mar 30, 2011)

on average my wife and I will have 2 bottles a day. some days 2-1/2 some days not much. depends on how we are feeling. we belong to several winery wine clubs so we can drink at discount and of course collect bottles for our new winemaking hobbie.


Oh and add in a small cordial of Port before bed to top off the evening.
We really aren't lushes, even if it sounds like it compared to Joan.


----------

